# What's the current soundtrack of your marriage?



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

If my marriage was set to music, the Rolling Stones "You Can't Always Get What You Want" would be on repeat right now! 

What song does your marriage currently remind you of?


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I blasted that on the way to work this morning!

So that, and "Home" by Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

it's a cross between Glory Box by Portishead and Sorry by Buckcherry


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

nader said:


> I blasted that on the way to work this morning!
> 
> So that, and "Home" by Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros.


Awww. That's so sweet. My husband always tells me I am "Home" to him. That's a nice thing to say.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

WhiteRabbit said:


> it's a cross between Glory Box by Portishead and Sorry by Buckcherry


I've been there. Things will get better.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

the best is when she sings it to the baby in the shower. I just want to melt.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

themrs said:


> I've been there. Things will get better.


thanks it's a roller coaster lately which is really unusual for us.

Typically our soundtrack is more like Kissing by Bliss (we're SO Carrie&Big) 

or Everything and I'm your man from Michael Buble'.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

WhiteRabbit said:


> thanks it's a roller coaster lately which is really unusual for us.
> 
> Typically our soundtrack is more like Kissing by Bliss (we're SO Carrie&Big)
> 
> or Everything and I'm your man from Michael Buble'.


How are YOU Carrie and Big when my husband and I are? LOL! We broke up and got back together so many times AND we eloped! 

I'm more of a Charlotte at heart though and he's more like a Steve.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

themrs said:


> How are YOU Carrie and Big when my husband and I are? LOL! We broke up and got back together so many times AND we eloped!
> 
> I'm more of a Charlotte at heart though and he's more like a Steve.


lol aww i love steve 

yeah we definitely did the break-up make-up thing a lot before that life changing moment of I HAVE TO HAVE THIS PERSON FOREVER.

H was really sick once and we didn't go out for a loooong time so I did the Carrie thing and wore a silky evening gown around the house to watch tv and play nurse...just to feel glamorous while staying at home.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

nader said:


> the best is when she sings it to the baby in the shower. I just want to melt.


I can tell you really love your wife.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

themrs said:


> How are YOU Carrie and Big when my husband and I are? LOL! We broke up and got back together so many times AND we eloped!
> 
> I'm more of a Charlotte at heart though and he's more like a Steve.


My husband is a cross between Miranda and Jack Berger.

can't think of a song.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

credamdóchasgra said:


> My husband is a cross between Miranda and Jack Berger.
> 
> can't think of a song.


Katy Perry Hot N Cold comes to mind.


----------



## CharlieBrown (May 10, 2011)

Right now, I think our current song is an oldie by Glenn Campbell called "Its Over". Very strong lyrics. I have been trying to get to a Stryper (christian rock band) song called together as one. But, when I sent my wife the lyrics, the first words out of her mouth were, I have this band, even though, I had told her to just concentrate on the lyrics.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

themrs said:


> Katy Perry Hot N Cold comes to mind.


That sounds about right! 
I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. 
It made me start thinking of our wedding dance, and I got sad  because that was a happy day, and I'm so close to giving up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

CharlieBrown said:


> Right now, I think our current song is an oldie by Glenn Campbell called "Its Over". Very strong lyrics. I have been trying to get to a Stryper (christian rock band) song called together as one. But, when I sent my wife the lyrics, the first words out of her mouth were, I have this band, even though, I had told her to just concentrate on the lyrics.


Wow, I just read the lyrics to It's Over and I hope that's not true. Stay strong!


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

credamdóchasgra said:


> That sounds about right!
> I shouldn't have clicked on this thread.
> It made me start thinking of our wedding dance, and I got sad  because that was a happy day, and I'm so close to giving up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry. The reason I actually thought of this thread was because of all your posts if you can believe it. The way you are transforming yourself and changing reminded me of Landslide by Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

themrs said:


> I'm sorry. The reason I actually thought of this thread was because of all your posts if you can believe it. The way you are transforming yourself and changing reminded me of Landslide by Fleetwood Mac.


Thank you for this comment, it's helping me realize something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jonathan Coulton - Octopus Lyrics


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

This one is VERY powerful for me right now. 

Waiting for the End - Linkin Park:
YouTube - Waiting for the End (Official HD)

Edited to say the video rocks too! lol!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

YouTube - I could not ask for more


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> YouTube - I could not ask for more


That was mine, many years ago....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I just spliced together Tales from the Topographic Ocean into a single m4a track. I'm not sure what that means other than it was a lot of work.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> I just spliced together Tales from the Topographic Ocean into a single m4a track. I'm not sure what that means other than it was a lot of work.



Perfect - Pink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Static.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

She Drives Me Crazy by the Fine Young Cannibals.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there a song called you said lighter not a completely different color? I now hate the color of my kitchen? That is a pretty long song title.

Hmmm. The Mr Potatohead theme song with my husband's name inserted instead of Mr Potatohead's.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now, it seems to be Boyz II Men's "End of the Road".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Today it's Head Games by Foreigner.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now it's two trains crashing head on at 85mph


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Currently, it's Underneath It All by No Doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

